# Gunnar Roadie value?



## jajobe (Aug 29, 2006)

I'm selling a Gunnar Roadie with Look fork, 105 and Ultegra compoments, DuraAce pedals(the rare Look patent copies), Vittoria tires, Ritchey pro bar and stem, Am Classic post with a few hundred miles on most of the bike. Its a great bike in excellent condition, whats it worth? Thanks, James


----------



## jajobe (Aug 29, 2006)

*Come on Guys*

Help a brother out, Ballpark figure, BUMP


----------



## rcnute (Dec 21, 2004)

Under a grand.


----------

